# Deaths Head Cockroach Breeding



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi folks,

I've never seen baby roaches and was wondering whether baby deaths head would be able to fit through the holes in a faunarium lid? Planning ahead and I obviously don't want escapees 

Thanks :blush:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

they are fairly small but if you make it a tall faun it's unlikely they'd travel that high. 
They wander up bits of wood so best be careful where you position things?


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

If your useing egg boxes up high close enough for them to get to the lid just use a bit of mesh netting to stop them getting out


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

ladies tights to cover the top will be fine. if not just get a RUB with a small pieces of fruit fly mesh in the top. Jobs a gooden

jay


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks all. The OH would have a heart attack if cockroaches escaped :whistling2:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

boabloketony said:


> Thanks all. The OH would have a heart attack if cockroaches escaped :whistling2:



Same reason im not allowed any


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> Same reason im not allowed any


you both need put your foot down and tell them if 1 escapes put up or get ****ed up lol joke


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

As someone else said i would strech a bit of tights over the rim of the faun and keep it in place with the lid. But if you want something a little more perminent or dont want to fiddle with tights everytime you open the enclosure glue some mesh to the inside of the lid.

I have just got 200 baby Dubia roaches but they are in a rub with mesh hot glued into the lid.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

you have nothing worry about mate im sure they cant climb so it doesnt really matter about stopping them


----------

